# What is best free anti rootkit protection?



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

I have NOD32 for AV. I'd like to have a layered approach. I have Spybot S+D, and Spyware Blaster.



Now for something for the rootkits. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
A well written review at this independent review site, I hope it's of use:
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-rootkit-scanner-remover.htm

Richard


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks, Richard. I'll check it out.


----------

